
Show HN: Firo4 – bringing an iPad music app back to life - akumpf
https://makefastworkshop.com/firo4/
======
akumpf
Five years ago I worked on an app called Fiddlewax Pro (later renamed Firo);
an advanced chord/drum/keyboard/looper. Unfortunately, as iOS updated, the app
eventually stopped working and fell out of fashion.

Firo4 is an attempt to bring an old app (that I truly loved both making and
using) back to life.

Direct link to video if you just want to see it in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtpXpVq30dY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtpXpVq30dY)

Since it's a continuation of an old app (that originally sold for $20, but was
made Free for its final days), launching Firo4 for Free seems like the right
move for now. Still deciding where to take its revenue model, but it
definitely feels good to move it out of the archived box and get it running
again.

Any suggestions on what kind of pricing models are best for a situation like
this?

